# buffedCast 504 - Eure Fragen zum buffedCast



## Elenenedh (21. November 2016)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOGs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir eure Fragen. Habt ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen.

Hier sammeln wir bis Dienstag um 14:00 Uhr eure Fragen und Kommentare zu aktuellen MMOG-Themen. Wir suchen uns die interessantesten Beiträge heraus und versuchen, möglichst viele davon zu beantworten und zu diskutieren.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2016)

was habt ihr mit zam gemacht? man sieht ihn kaum noch in der spambox und maladin muss platzhalter spielen und aufpassen das ich keinen groben unfug treibe xD


----------



## Fjendur (21. November 2016)

Wieso hattet ihr so eine lange Pause? Ich habe schon nach anderen Podcasts gesucht und mich gefühlt als würde ich fremdgehen ._. xD 

Jetzt eine Frage: Spielt ihr aktuell noch Pokémon Go? Wenn ja, wie viel? 

Macht weiter so und bitte wieder regelmäßige Podcasts hochladen!


----------



## Stirrling (22. November 2016)

Einen Monat "Luft" - und dann noch die letzte Heftausgabe :-/ Da macht man sich schon Sorgen.

 

Schön, bald wieder was auf die Ohren zu bekommen!

 

Fragen: Welche Auswirkungen wird das Ende des Buffedmagazins auf eure Redaktion haben? Wird innerhalb des Verlages gewechselt,  dürft/wollt ihr etwas aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern?

 

@ Susanne: Als Vollzeit Abonnent der PC Powerplay war man ja schon Böses bezüglich "plötzlich Schluß" gewohnt - aber "Cynamite" hat ja zumindest bis heute seine Spuren hinterlassen.  

 

Alles Gute euch und bis zum nächsten Podcast dann.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2016)

Wie sieht nun die Zukunft von Buffed Artikel innerhalb der Pc Games MMore aus ?

 

 

 

@Susanne hast du auf der Blizzcon was neues gehört ob es einen Eu Blizzard Merchandise Shop geben wird ? Zoll und Versand ist ja teilweise teurer als der Artikel selbst.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (22. November 2016)

Eine Frage zu World of Warcraft.

 

Was würde aus den Schatz Dämonen (Schatzgoblin) die es in Legion geben sollte haben sie es nicht ins Spiel geschafft? Hab nämlich noch keinen gesehen.


----------

